# 60Da



## grafxman (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone have one? Have you used it for night time wildlife photography or videography? Do you use an IR illuminator? Any samples online?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## Buckster (Aug 18, 2013)

tirediron said:


> What is it?


Let me google that for you


----------



## grafxman (Aug 18, 2013)

tirediron said:


> What is it?



Sorry...Canon EOS 60Da DSLR Astrophotography Camera.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2013)

Huh... didn't know such a thing even existed.  Interesting.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 18, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Huh... didn't know such a thing even existed.  Interesting.


Doesn't exist, my guess is he meant 60D


----------



## grafxman (Aug 18, 2013)

goodguy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Huh... didn't know such a thing even existed.  Interesting.
> ...



Canon EOS 60Da DSLR Astrophotography Camera (Body Only)6596B002


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

goodguy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Huh... didn't know such a thing even existed.  Interesting.
> ...



Wrong friendo it does exist. The 60Da was made with the intention for it to be used for astronomy and is designed to bring out the more desired colors with that type of photography. Go to Canon's site and read all about it

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60da


----------



## goodguy (Aug 18, 2013)

Juga said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I bow my head in shame, I never heard of this camera, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Dao (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it exists and was the replacement of the EOS 20Da.


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

No shame.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 18, 2013)

Juga said:


> No shame.



Thanks :blushing:

Interesting if there will be a 70Da


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't get it. 

Why not just sell a camera without ANY infrared filter, and then sell lens thread infrared filters sensitive to the hydrogen bands or whatever this one has?

Then you could market to both IR photographers as a non-hacked-apart option, as well as to astrophotographers


----------



## grafxman (Aug 19, 2013)

OK folks. Allow me to elaborate. Here's what I did many years ago with a Sony DV tape camcorder with a Sony IR illuminator on it:

marsh rabbit in the dark1 d22 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

flying squirrels d23 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm just trying to find a DSLR that can do the same thing only with better quality.


----------

